# Cherokee



## 45ak1911 (Nov 6, 2015)

how is the deer hunt in Cherokee county


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 7, 2015)

Where I'm hunting, it's been extremely slow compared to last year. The butcher is down 65% from last season. The warm weather and too much rain is to blame. The good news is the rut hasn't started yet. It could be still a great season. Good luck!!!


----------



## loggerhead (Nov 7, 2015)

It was OK today seen six this morning.


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 9, 2015)

Any update?  I'll be in woods wed thru tues


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 9, 2015)

Saw a lone Doe Sunday no buck behind her


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't hunt in Cherokee, but while driving down Yellow Creek Rd at 5:45 AM saw what looked to be a nice wide and tall young buck trotting south alongside the road towards the Etowah.


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 10, 2015)

Loggerhead if seeing 6 in a day is ok, I can't wait until you have a great day. I'm hunting the same woods and my seeing deer is way down. By best day last year I saw 14. That's a dream compared to this year but now the temperatures are dropping an the rain has stopped maybe it will kick the rut in where I'm hunting. Happy hunting and good luck!!!!!


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hunted south Cherokee this am and only saw 2 lonely does.  Was surprisingly slow


----------



## BooneDavis (Nov 12, 2015)

Woodstock/canton area saw small buck trailing a doe across back road. Think I am hunting Saturday


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 13, 2015)

Saw several deer and decent buck this a m but buck was by itself and show little sign of rut, I guess other than being on its feet in daylight


----------



## loggerhead (Nov 15, 2015)

Kenny,I hunt on private land in Cherokee its over 300 acers. Hard wood ,pines several lakes and pastures. 6 deer is slow. I have to do alot over rideing as well to keep trespassers off the property.


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 18, 2015)

Good morning Loggerhead,
I know that Cherokee county has an over population of deer. I live off Arnold Mill and see them almost every day. I talked to a guy at the butcher and he has 20 acres that he prepares for deer season all year long. He told me as well that he sees deer every time he hunts. You are blessed to have a property like that to hunt on. I also am blessed to have private property to hunt on. It's a huge difference between seeing deer and going to Altoona WMA and just seeing hunters. I'm looking forward to you posting a picture of a huge buck. Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## craig barnett (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyone hunt around Macedonia area. My property is dead. No sign of Rut bucks just cruising.


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 22, 2015)

I am south Cherokee and I have yet to see any rut sign


----------



## jimmyb (Nov 24, 2015)

Shot a 5.5-7.5 yr old 11 pointer yesterday with my bow, neck swollen and hawks jet black.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 24, 2015)

jimmyb said:


> Shot a 5.5-7.5 yr old 11 pointer yesterday with my bow, neck swollen and hawks jet black.



Can u show us some pictures?


----------



## jimmyb (Nov 24, 2015)

brandonsc said:


> Can u show us some pictures?


  I don't know how to upload,it says fail


----------



## jimmyb (Nov 24, 2015)

Got it posted in bow hunting section.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 24, 2015)

The does were in the fields and woods all along 372 from the North Fulton line to Freehome .  I bet I saw over 25 does on my drive home and a big ol moon rising.


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 24, 2015)

I think this full moon is going to put things into action. Saw my first buck chasing a doe Monday morning. I've seen some huge bucks as well at the butcher.


----------



## fishnjay (Nov 24, 2015)

We hunt just north of waleska. No chasing yet. Yesterday had 6 doe come by my stand from 9am -1pm Just easing by, no looking over the shoulder. Don't think they are coming into heat quite yet. Close though. On the flip side, fresh opened scrapes are being discovered everywhere on dirt roads and in the woods. Young 8 taken Saturday morning. Not chasing, tarsals not black. Historically Thanksgiving through first 7-10 days of December is the best. So here's to hoping! On a bad note, sat today from 12:30-dawn and saw nothing! Good luck everyone!


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 26, 2015)

Last year where I was hunting off Arbour Hill Rd. the middle of November was the best. I saw lots of deer for about 2 weeks. I hunted a bunch of times in December and saw deer only 2 times. Last Sunday I saw the big does run off the yearlings so I think it should be getting close.


----------



## loggerhead (Nov 26, 2015)

kennylbrown17
   There moving today we were sitting in the barn talking after a good Thanksgiving meal. And there they came two nice bucks chasing a doe. We hade time to jump up to see very nice Buck in  the back. I will be there in the morning...


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks Loggerhead!!! Good luck with that big buck!!!


----------



## BooneDavis (Nov 27, 2015)

*Hickory flat area*

Been good!


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice job Boonedavis!!! I'm going out in the morning and would love to get a big buck like that.


----------

